# Struggling with my cat allergy



## Miauw (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

when i bought a kitten from my aunt i didn't know that i had an allergic reaction from my cat and after 9 months i'm realizing that maybe it's my cat that's causing this allergic reaction, and i was right about it 
I own a Siamese cat for about 1,2 year.
after 1 month my nose suddenly got stuffed and this is been hapenning for about 1 year. I really don't want to find my cat a new home because she's a part of my family now.
These are the symptoms i get :
1.Stuffed Nose.
2.Itchy Nose
3.Sneezing, followed by
4.itchy throat after sneezing
5.Eczema on forehead. it's not extreme tho, it's just 3 or 4 dots, that's all 
But having a stuffed nose for 1 year is really uncomfortable, instead of breathing through my nose, i'm breathing MOSTLY through my mouth.
At this point my mom thinks to find a new home for my cat, cause of my cat allergic.
i'm against that decision, but can't say she's wrong.
If i can't find any good medicine or tips that would help me through this allergic reaction, then it's time for a new home for my cat.
Because after all living a comfortable life is important.
What do guys think, how can i minimize my cat allergy?
I actually wanted to ask this for some time now, any tips are welcome.
I mostly get stuffed nose, everyday basically.

p.s I'm from Belgium, so sorry for my English 

Thanks in advance
A picture of my cat


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Miauw.

I don't know what is available to you in Belgium, but in the US we have many over the counter allergy medications that might be able to help you. Claritin and Zyrtec are 2 brand names. I use Claritin if my allergies act up. 

Some of these medications may make you sleepy. It's a once a day medication so I would take it before bed and by the time I woke up the sleepiness wore off but the medication was still effective all day.


----------



## Miauw (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Doodlebug,

I looked it up and Claritin and Zyrtec are available in my country.
Thanks for mentioning those, i'm going to go to a nearby pharmacy tomorrow and have some more information regarding the Claritin and Zyrtec.


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

I also
Have allergy to cats and i keep her in my bedroom
, i got myself an airpurifier and it also
Helps maybe combine that with 
Your antihistamine


----------



## Miauw (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Batang_mcdo,

Never thought about using an air cleaner , i might consider to buy one for my bedroom.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Here's a few more tips for managing allergies and cats:

-keep her nails trimmed, and her fur brushed
-feed high quality food (ideally, an all canned grain-free diet)
-bathe the kitty once a month (or, use a damp cloth, to rub her down once a week. Make sure you rub the opposite direction of her fur growth as well, get her used to it, but most of the dander stays near the skin and the only way to wipe it off is to get down there.)
-Place towels in her favorite sleeping spots, and wash them once a week.
-Sweep and mop regularly, and vacuum using a HEPA filter vacuum. (HEPA filters will trap the dander, rather than just blowing it back into the air like a regular vacuum will do).


----------



## Miauw (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Librarychick,

Thanks for the tips, i will definitely keep that in mind.
Tried several times to bathe my cat but with no luck, kinda felt bad for the cat 
But didn't know there where alternative ways to bathe my cat.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

My cats always wanted to sleep in my room, on my bed, mainly on my pillow, next to my face. Not so good. 

I put a screen door on my bedroom and animals are no longer allowed in there. That helped me a lot.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

There are also moist pet wipes available now. They are like baby wipes, but for pets. You can check pet stores in your country, or online. I wipe my cat down with those every day - I also have a cat allergy :}

It is the cat's saliva and skin cells that cause allergies, so you can imagine when she licks and grooms herself, she is spreading allergens all over her body! Librarychick's suggestions to wipe her down, and brush her regularly, will help you a lot.


----------



## Miauw (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi LakotaWolf,

Going to check nearby pet stores if those are available.
i actually didn't do anything for my cat allergy, wasn't a good idea to do nothing about it. I used only 1 medicine that didn't helped me and that's all.
So now i have some tips to help me on my way


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

Understand that an allergy is the immune system's response to a new thing. You might acclimate to your cat. My BFF was severely allergic to cats and could not spend any time in my house. Over the years, she was able to sit with my cat on her lap and later adopted one (or 12) of her own.

Take OTC medication for your symptoms, have someone else (if you can) vacuum or sweep cat hair daily. You might be ok.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

hi there Miauw.

i too am allergic to cats. when i first got my Mocha, it was 3 months of non-stop allergies all day and all night. I admit i do still get allergies with her but it isnt as severe: now i get off-on runny nose, itchy eyes only if i smother my face on her or pet her too much....lol.

I agree with librarychick especially about feeding right food. I notice my allergies are best when I feed her the right food. The 'best' food so far i've tried is grain-free Canidae, and i have tried grain free merrick, grain free purina one etc. I think different grain free food brands have different results so give it at least a
month to see what works best.

I also posted the exact same problem as you did here at catforum: http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/131587-pleeease-help-cat-allergies.html
Himikitty's advice on salmon fish oil helped me so much that about 2 weeks, I felt almost back to normal. Try it. Pet stores should have salmon oil dosed just right for cats (human salmon pills is too much). i did it for about a month or two and it was bye-bye to severe allergies. Nowadays, I do not give Mocha these pills regularly as I think her food is has some fish oil, too. 

good luck and update us. Hope this works. I *understand* so much what you are going through.


----------



## Miauw (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Madie,

Thank you for replying, i just looked up for Salmon oil if it was available in my country and it is.
Never heard of it actually, but definitely going to try it. I will post an update if it gets any better.

Thanks again for your reply


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Miauw said:


> Hi Doodlebug,
> 
> I looked it up and Claritin and Zyrtec are available in my country.
> Thanks for mentioning those, i'm going to go to a nearby pharmacy tomorrow and have some more information regarding the Claritin and Zyrtec.


If those two don't work for you, you might want to try fexofenadine. (The most common brand name for it is Allegra, but I wouldn't bother to get the name brand; it's expensive and the generic is just as good.) For my ragweed allergy, loratadine and cetirizine don't help much but fexofenadine does the trick. All three are good but different people seem to respond better to different meds.


----------



## akane (Jul 4, 2011)

We knew we both had cat allergies before getting cats again and have dealt with the respiratory problems before. Then I started getting hives anywhere that came in contact with my longhaired cat shortly after she's been licking her fur. I've been taking zyrtec and it mostly works. My only problem is the hives respond to heat so hot showers or heavy blankets cause them to itch. If I scratch them open they do not just go away when the allergen is gone. I end up with groups of itchy, bug bite looking dots until the skin heals.


----------



## Pookins4 (Feb 22, 2015)

Claritin, nasacort, and flonase all work great for my mom with her allergies!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kaliska,
Ask your Doctor if you can also take Benadryl, along with your regular Zyrtec!
The Benadryl, may very well help the 'hives' effect!
Just a thought! 
Sharon


----------

